
High-income Alberta residents are prepaying tax to avoid higher rates in 2016 - refurb
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/prepay-taxes-wealthy-albertans-1.3442826
======
Kluny
God, their government is retarded. During all the oil years, when even fast
food employees were making bank, they handed out extra money to everyone
through both low taxes and actual handouts. Like, Albertans literally receive
checks from the government in the mail a couple times a year. Now that the
easy oil money is gone, they decide to gouge people to make up the difference.
And since there isn't any easy oil money keeping them there, everyone who can
afford to will leave. Why not tax in the rich years and ease up in the lean
years? That would be too logical for Texas North, I guess.

